# Pre-arrival time for US flight?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm going to be flying to the US later this year. It will be from Pearson and probably Air Canada.

Any idea how long the flight leaves, I should arrive at the airport?

I found this, but it doesn't sound like enough time :

http://www.aircanada.com/en/travelinfo/traveller/checkin/index.html


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> I'm going to be flying to the US later this year. It will be from Pearson and probably Air Canada.
> 
> Any idea how long the flight leaves, I should arrive at the airport?


I always get there two hours ahead of time for US flights, even if I'm not checking any baggage (I almost never check any bags, I travel light). The reason is that you actually pass through US customs in Canada at the airport, and if there are a lot of people flying out that day it can take at least an hour just to get through the customs line, and then you've also got the wait for airport security. More than once I've arrived two hours early and gotten to my gate just as they started boarding. On the other hand, sometimes I've arrived two hours early and gotten to my gate 45 minutes later with a lot of time to sit around and wait. But I prefer to play it safe.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Brad. 

I didn't mention, we won't have any check-in luggage.

Two hours sounds reasonable.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Two hours sounds reasonable.


It'll probably be too much time and you'll be sitting around in the waiting area for a while, but I've had enough close calls that it's worth it to reduce the anxiety level.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

brad said:


> It'll probably be too much time and you'll be sitting around in the waiting area for a while, but I've had enough close calls that it's worth it to reduce the anxiety level.


It's perfect. I'd much rather get there early.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Not on topic, but be sure to read the gov't website (CATSA?) that lists all the prohibited items and what items go in what bags. So many people screw this up and end up needing to check their bag unexpectedly or have to throw something away because it's prohibited and they have already made it to front of line and can't do anything else with it. Also if you can check in and get your boarding pass from one of those kiosks and standing in line that will save you time. Basically assume everything will go wrong and plan your pre-arrival time based on worse possible outcome.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Not on topic, but be sure to read the gov't website (CATSA?) that lists all the prohibited items and what items go in what bags. So many people screw this up and end up needing to check their bag unexpectedly or have to throw something away because it's prohibited and they have already made it to front of line and can't do anything else with it. Also if you can check in and get your boarding pass from one of those kiosks and standing in line that will save you time. Basically assume everything will go wrong and plan your pre-arrival time based on worse possible outcome.


Ahhh - great tip!

Here is the link for Catsa

http://www.catsa-acsta.gc.ca/Page.aspx?id=4&pname=Packsmart_JYPense&lang=en

And TSA (American)

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Depends on the day. If you get there at 7am on a Monday morning, the customs line goes out the door into the ticketing area and only two hours will be tight. Any other day or later in the day on Monday two hours should be plenty.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Minimum two hours for going through USA customs at Pearson .


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Mmm...the flight time will be about 3:00 pm on a Friday.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> Mmm...the flight time will be about 3:00 pm on a Friday.


Bad time. 2 hrs will still be plenty. Going to Phoenix next week and planning to arrive 1:15 before the fight. Never missed a flight and travel several times each month. Once they accept your bags at check in, you are generally good to go. Airline reps will often canvass the immigration lines to make sure the people with earlier flights move through more quickly. Each airline has their own rules as to when they close check in. Agree that Monday mornings are the worst.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Square Root said:


> Bad time. 2 hrs will still be plenty. Going to Phoenix next week and planning to arrive 1:15 before the fight. Never missed a flight and travel several times each month. Once they accept your bags at check in, you are generally good to go. Airline reps will often canvass the immigration lines to make sure the people with earlier flights move through more quickly. Each airline has their own rules as to when they close check in. Agree that Monday mornings are the worst.


Why is that a "bad time"?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think 3pm flight means you will get stuck in traffic on a friday afternoon.You should allow extra time.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe Air Canada is now recommending three hours before a non-domestic flight.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I think everyone wants to fly on Friday and Sunday. The other days have far fewer lineups, congestion and other problems. Better rates and seating options also.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Worst times to fly are Monday mornings(esp to business related destinations in US), Friday afternoons, and Saturday/Sunday mornings to sun destinations. We generally try to fly Tues-Thursday mid day. If you don't fly very often the excitment of doing so will negate the boredom of arriving early. Unfortunately, this doesn't work anymore for us.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Karen said:


> I believe Air Canada is now recommending three hours before a non-domestic flight.


That's ridiculous. They must own some of the food concessions.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Update - I got to the airport about 2 hours before flight time. More than enough time for both flights. An hour probably would have been enough time, but that would be cutting it too close.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

As an aside, I once arrived for a US flight about 30 minutes prior to the departure. Long story in regards to my ride to the airport, nonetheless when I arrived I went to the front of the line, explained what had happened, they radiod ahead to the gate that I was on my way. And I literally ran through the airport to the metal detectors, then ran to the gate. It was like being in a movie.

I got on the plane, everyone appauded, I sat down, put on my seat belt and we pulled out on to the runway.

It was somewhat stressful. You don't want to repeat that sequence of events.


----------

